# Waves from Florida



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi all! I'm new to the forum and to Mantis keeping! I got my very first Mantis on Friday.  He's a little Budwing nymph, tho I don't know which instar he's in, or it's gender yet. For now I'm just referring to him as Little Bug. I also have a Giant Malaysian Shield Mantis and an African "Blue Flash" Mantis on the way.  Little Bug loves hanging out on my hand. He comes to the top of his enclosure when I take off the cover and comes right out to sit my hand and clean himself. I must admit, I'm more smitten with the little guy than I could have ever imagined. I'm having a few concerns with him tho, as I'm not sure what's normal etc., but I'll post those issues in the proper category later. I look forward to learning from you all.  

View attachment 9999


View attachment 10000


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your new baby!  The forums have tons of information so be sure to browse around and ask questions if needed.


----------



## Sarah K (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome! Your new baby is adorable!


----------



## callisto9 (Nov 20, 2017)

How cute! Where did you get him/her?


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks!  I got him/her from Moonlight Mantids.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 20, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Thanks!  I got him/her from Moonlight Mantids.


Welcome to the forum! Also a Floridian here too! What a Coincidence I’m getting my order from Moonlight mantids Wednesday.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 20, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Welcome to the forum! Also a Floridian here too! What a Coincidence I’m getting my order from Moonlight mantids Wednesday.


Awesome! What are you getting?!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 20, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Awesome! What are you getting?!


A trio of sphrodomants gastricas. But it’s looking kind of sketchy they way it’s being sent. L2 is hard to tell what gender and I thought he was going to hold the package for next week cause it’s 40° where he’s at. 

Quick question

did your order come with a heat pack?


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 20, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> A trio of sphrodomants gastricas. But it’s looking kind of sketchy they way it’s being sent. L2 is hard to tell what gender and I thought he was going to hold the package for next week cause it’s 40° where he’s at.
> 
> Quick question
> 
> did your order come with a heat pack?


Yes, but it stated that you have to purchase a heat pack separately during winter months, so I did. Everything was packed well and arrived safely on my end.


----------



## Serle (Nov 20, 2017)

Hy &amp; Welcome........ S


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome. 

Lots of great species right there in FL.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 20, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Yes, but it stated that you have to purchase a heat pack separately during winter months, so I did. Everything was packed well and arrived safely on my end.


I saw that I had to add the heat pack to my order after i ordered it so. I’m not going to be surprised if nothing made it ?


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 20, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> I saw that I had to add the heat pack to my order after i ordered it so. I’m not going to be surprised if nothing made it ?


Aw  Fingers crossed! Keep me updated.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 20, 2017)

Rick said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Lots of great species right there in FL.


Really?! I'm not native Floridian so had no idea


----------



## Connor (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Cute little budwing you got there!


----------



## Bathory (Nov 20, 2017)

Welcome, I have a shield too!


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 20, 2017)

Bathory said:


> Welcome, I have a shield too!


Awww Cute!!! What's his/her name? I'm thinking about going with villain names


----------



## Bathory (Nov 20, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Awww Cute!!! What's his/her name? I'm thinking about going with villain names


Her name is Ripley, I wanted to give her a name based on a hero because of the shield and my mom said she looks like an alien so Ripley it is. As for the villain names, my Hierodula is called Elizabeth Bathory so I'm definitely with you on that


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 20, 2017)

Bathory said:


> Her name is Ripley, I wanted to give her a name based on a hero because of the shield and my mom said she looks like an alien so Ripley it is. As for the villain names, my Hierodula is called Elizabeth Bathory so I'm definitely with you on that


Haha! I love her name! I think warrior names would be awesome as well.


----------



## Jessie (Nov 22, 2017)

Welcome. I am in the same state as moonlight mantids lol i met him before XD.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 22, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 22, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Aw  Fingers crossed! Keep me updated.


Well my order didnt come in today. he decided to ship on a holiday week. Which he said he wouldnt. Its being held to friday, im pretty upset.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 22, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Well my order didnt come in today. he decided to ship on a holiday week. Which he said he wouldnt. Its being held to friday, im pretty upset.


Aww    I just got mine today. Every thing was good.



PrayingMantisPets said:


> I thought he was going to hold the package for next week cause it’s 40° where he’s at.


Maybe he went ahead and shipped later because it was too cold and you didn't have heat pack? I have another order that I placed but hasn't shipped yet. I assume it will be Friday too.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 22, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Aww    I just got mine today. Every thing was good.
> 
> Maybe he went ahead and shipped later because it was too cold and you didn't have heat pack? I have another order that I placed but hasn't shipped yet. I assume it will be Friday too.


the heatpack was hidden in the next page, i thought he would include the heatpack in the shipping price.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 22, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> the heatpack was hidden in the next page, i thought he would include the heatpack in the shipping price.


Yeah, I'm not sure why he just doesn't automatically include the heat pack and bump up the shipping price in the winter :/


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 22, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure why he just doesn't automatically include the heat pack and bump up the shipping price in the winter :/


I swear i thought it was included, its actually hidden. and it dosent say anywhere saying i need to add it to the cart if that makes sense.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 22, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> swear i thought it was included


You would think it would be. I can't remember where I read one was needed.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 22, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> You would think it would be. I can't remember where I read one was needed.


It dosent say it anywhere. I just got a email and they just screenshot the tracking info which is completely useless at the moment haha


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 22, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets They sent me an email with a tracking number. If you paid PayPal you can track via the transaction as well. I could anyhow.  As for stating about the heating pack I did read is somewhere when I placed my first order, it's how I knew to add one, but I just went and can't find where it was.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> @PrayingMantisPets They sent me an email with a tracking number. If you paid PayPal you can track via the transaction as well. I could anyhow.  As for stating about the heating pack I did read is somewhere when I placed my first order, it's how I knew to add one, but I just went and can't find where it was.


I just got my package and only got one mantis, i ordered a trio. Im pretty pissed off.


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> I just got my package and only got one mantis, i ordered a trio. Im pretty pissed off.


Damn that sucks man. That’s why I’ve never ordered from him... very unreliable. Not to mention he doesn’t even have that great of prices.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

Connor said:


> Damn that sucks man. That’s why I’ve never ordered from him... very unreliable. Not to mention he doesn’t even have that great of prices.


i ordered a trio of shprodomantis gasticas and it was only $30 shipped so i didnt really mind the price, but still i only got one and it took 5 days to get here since he sent it on a holiday weed day. I doubt im going to get a reply from them about this.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 24, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> I just got my package and only got one mantis, i ordered a trio. Im pretty pissed off.






Connor said:


> Damn that sucks man. That’s why I’ve never ordered from him... very unreliable.


I'm sorry  you all are having bad experiences. I personally have not had an issue. My first order arrived quickly. They did send me the wrong type of wood that I ordered but after contacting them immediately corrected it. My second order arrived promptly as well. All mantids were in beautiful condition and packed well. I ordered a third time, then 2 days later I placed a 4th order. I contacted them asking if I could combine shipping, so they refunded the shipping cost of the 4th order. Then I got a heads up about todays black friday sale, so i placed a 5th order  and they refunded the shipping on that order too and will ship all 3 orders combined. Fingers crossed that keep receiving good service with these last 3 orders.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> I'm sorry  you all are having bad experiences. I personally have not had an issue. My first order arrived quickly. They did send me the wrong type of wood that I ordered but after contacting them immediately corrected it. My second order arrived promptly as well. All mantids were in beautiful condition and packed well. I ordered a third time, then 2 days later I placed a 4th order. I contacted them asking if I could combine shipping, so they refunded the shipping cost of the 4th order. Then I got a heads up about todays black friday sale, so i placed a 5th order  and they refunded the shipping on that order too and will ship all 3 orders combined. Fingers crossed that keep receiving good service with these last 3 orders.


They answered immediately? every time i emailed they send me emails within two minutes. But now once i sent them this email saying i only got one mantis, they havent answered me for two hours....wow
just to prove it here is me opening the box cause i knew it was sketchy when i ordered them


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2017)

I have not ordered from him based on all the reviews. Sometimes people have a good experience; sometimes a terrible one. Not wanting to take that risk for eh mantis and eh prices. But glad you had a good experience @DefyTheNorms


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2017)

And @PrayingMantisPets sorry to hear about the bad experience. This is why I haven’t ordered from him


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 24, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> They answered immediately? every time i emailed they send me emails within two minutes. But now once i sent them this email saying i only got one mantis, they havent answered me for two hours....wow
> just to prove it here is me opening the box cause i knew it was sketchy when i ordered them


I totally believed you. I was just sharing my own experience. I contacted them via FB page and they responded with my message about the error in less than a half hour. Other messages have taken hours to get back to me, but then again I doubt they are sitting next the the computer. I was just saying they responded and have always been helpful - to me. I can't speak for others. I video recorded mine as well.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 24, 2017)

Connor said:


> I have not ordered from him based on all the reviews. Sometimes people have a good experience; sometimes a terrible one. Not wanting to take that risk for eh mantis and eh prices. But glad you had a good experience @DefyTheNorms


I almost didn't order from them for the same reason. He had the lowest prices for what I wanted at the time so I took the chance.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> I almost didn't order from them for the same reason. He had the lowest prices for what I wanted at the time so I took the chance.


exactly his price was low just $8 a nymph i couldnt resist haha but it is black friday i bet they are busy


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

@Connor @DefyTheNorms 

So i sent them a email about my order and i sill have no response.

I decided to email them with another email asking a off topic question to see if they would respond, i got a response 12 min later. Ignoring my other email with the order 100% scammed! 

Heres picture proof:


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets that’s terrible man... I guess he picks and chooses who he sends mantis too. Hopefully @DefyTheNormsGets her next package


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

Connor said:


> @PrayingMantisPets that’s terrible man... I guess he picks and chooses who he sends mantis too. Hopefully @DefyTheNormsGets her next package


he replyed again PROOF they actually scammed me


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

they dont answer my email about the order except the only emails where they promote themselfs


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> they dont answer my email about the order except the only emails where they promote themselfs


Wow...


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

Connor said:


> Wow...


after those messages i said
"Then can you help me out with my order. I ordered a trip of sphrodomantis gastricas. I only received one. I sent you guys emails and i didnt get a response back"
 

they ignored me again. 

proving they scammed me!


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets sounds like the guy you are talking to isn’t Kevin. Maybe he has to contact Kevin about it first?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

Connor said:


> @PrayingMantisPets sounds like the guy you are talking to isn’t Kevin. Maybe he has to contact Kevin about it first?


i tried emailing him, sending him a message on facebook, and emailing his customer support. I even sent him a message on the mantid forum. They ignore everything when i talk about the order.


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> i tried emailing him, sending him a message on facebook, and emailing his customer support. I even sent him a message on the mantid forum. They ignore everything when i talk about the order.


Sketchy... well hopefully you can figure it out..


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

Connor said:


> Sketchy... well hopefully you can figure it out..


They havent replied again so its proof 100% scamed


----------



## Connor (Nov 24, 2017)

Refund?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

Connor said:


> Refund?


no refund, perfect


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 24, 2017)

Connor said:


> Hopefully @DefyTheNormsGets her next package


Hope so! Shhh. Don’t jinx me ??


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 24, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets  I'm sorry you are having to deal with all that :/  Hopefully his customer service person lets him deal with order issues and he's just busy or something.  I know one weekend I messaged for something and he only responded back the next day. Fingers crossed that you get it sorted out. I'm happy the one he did send arrived safely.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 24, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> @PrayingMantisPets  I'm sorry you are having to deal with all that :/  Hopefully his customer service person lets him deal with order issues and he's just busy or something.  I know one weekend I messaged for something and he only responded back the next day. Fingers crossed that you get it sorted out. I'm happy the one he did send arrived safely.


no one would reply to my issue, but once i put a claim out for refund, they instantly message "sorry whoops, accident" funny


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 24, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets I hope you at least get your refund.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 25, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> @PrayingMantisPets I hope you at least get your refund.


they're sending me another package. funny how i have to put out a claim to get a response....


----------



## Connor (Nov 25, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> they're sending me another package. funny how i have to put out a claim to get a response....


Eh at least your getting something. Hopefully they send you extra for the inconvenience.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 25, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> they're sending me another package.


Happy you are getting it resolved. Fingers crossed that the new package arrives without issue.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 26, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Happy you are getting it resolved. Fingers crossed that the new package arrives without issue.


well ill see what i get...


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 26, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets I got my shipping notice last night that mine will ship Monday. Hopefully nothing is screwed up since it's 3 orders combined. Fingers crossed for both of us lol


----------



## Jessie (Nov 26, 2017)

I just got 2 more lol.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 27, 2017)

Jessie said:


> I just got 2 more lol.


Dead leaf?


----------



## Jessie (Nov 29, 2017)

No I got 2 more before that. Tho my anxiety is up about these guys.


----------



## jojolobro (Nov 29, 2017)

Just want to toss in my 2 cents, I ordered the starter kit from Moonlight Mantids and when I received it all was well except for the mantis had mismolted legs. Once I contacted Kevin he instantly replied and offered to send me some replacements. He ended up paying for the shipping, box and heatpack, wax worms, and an extra mantis, on top of the one he said he'd send me. It's weird how some people have good experiences and some people have bad experiences lol. I don't think he's a bad guy, he's just learning to deal with a growing business. I wish you luck with your order.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

jojolobro said:


> It's weird how some people have good experiences and some people have bad experiences lol. I don't think he's a bad guy, he's just learning to deal with a growing business. I wish you luck with your order.


Happy you had a good experience. I have not had any issues with Moonlight Mantids either. In my first order I was sent the wrong type of wood that I ordered. I was placing a 2nd order so he sent the correct cholla wood, a sample of wax worms, and an additional fruit fly culture.  I agree with the "growing business" bit, and sometimes the people you hire make mistakes as well. I always keep that in mind, and try to be patient with errors or mishaps. As long as they are willing to fix it, I'm good with that. I'm a small business as well, and know how easy it is to make mistakes or take longer to ship than projected. When you are often 1 person doing many jobs, and it can get overwhelming. I'm sure he made mistakes in the past, but it seems to me like he's making a real effort to correct things and to better his business.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 29, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> @PrayingMantisPets I got my shipping notice last night that mine will ship Monday. Hopefully nothing is screwed up since it's 3 orders combined. Fingers crossed for both of us lol


I contacted them Friday last week to see if I can add to my order and they said hey already packaged mine.....3 days before shipping??? Haha it’s a joke to me now. And it’s delayed again till tomorrow. So hat means 6 days in a box......smh


----------

